# Solved: Need cool techie gift idea



## rollergirls (Oct 30, 2008)

I need some good techie/gadgety Christmas gift suggestions for my boyfriend. Somewhere in the price range of $100, guys have any cool ideas?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's a nice toy.
Media player.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

This site has everything from bacon wallets to tattoo shirtsleeves-very entertaining to look through- maybe give him a talking TP dispenser?
http://www.stupid.com/


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Geek stuff for every budget:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

surprised nobody has recommended this site yet. 

Everything geek you want, there.

v


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dremel Tool?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00961090000P

craftsman brand with life time warranty is the best at the same price


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just bought that exact Dremel tool, however if you take notice, it's actually a genuine Dremel brand, not a Craftsman brand.

My last Dremel tool lasted 20 years and is still functioning after buying a bushing for it, so I don't have any problem with the longevity of these tools.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Iv own the sears dremel for a month now with no returns ,price of 90$ and an extra 15$ for the 2 year warranty. It's ok for a inside basement tool ,i have other air tools that blow it away but it's got decent power 35,000 RPM at 2 amps.

This is the first time iv ever own an electric dremel it's very useful for small grinding and cutting ,plug in and go. The sears utility's blow balls ,i like to cut speaker holes with the circle cutter and the one special wood bit that comes in the kit like's to break at a cost of 4$ a piece so i return the whole kit and get another just because of one small bit 

besides i only have a few blocks to drive ,O well i will probably eventually be exchanging my original dremel with the one i have now since i keep going to the same store.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a couple of items I use often. You can find similar items cheaper, but as the old saying goes; "you get what you pay for".

This power supply tester tests just about everything you need to test on a power supply including the Power Good signal that a lot of testers don't offer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899706001

This adapter kit is very good for recovering data from hard drives without having to take the time to put the drive in an enclosure.

http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=1540&sku=30504#


----------



## rollergirls (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone for the great suggestions! I ended up getting him a Ziotek Black Media Carousel.


----------

